# Accuracy vs. Barrel Length



## Mr.Lucky

I am somewhat of a newbie to handguns but I have been reading for the last few weeks trying to decide what to get. After much consideration between the CZ 75B and the Beretta 92fs, the CZ sounded like what I really wanted.

However, as many posts have suggested to hold them and/or shoot them. So I went to the gun show in Houston this past weekend and spent several hours. To my dismay the CZ 75B seemed to be a bit too large for my finger to easily reach the trigger. I didn’t think I had a particularly small hand but the gun seemed big. I tried the CZ 75 P-01 which really fit much better. 

Putting one gun on top of the other I couldn’t see any difference in distance between back strap and trigger, but there sure is a difference in my hand. I thought this different feeling might be caused by a difference in weight, but even the somewhat heavier SP-01 feels better in my hand that the 75/85.

My question is this: according to CZ’s stats there is 0.8 inch difference in barrel length between the 75B and the P-01 and I would like to know how much that extra length or lack of length will affect the accuracy?

As far as that goes for any gun, how much is accuracy affected by a half inch, or three fourths of an inch, or even an inch or more?


----------



## Bob Wright

*Barrel length/vs Accuracy*

All things being equal, barrel length has very little affect on accuracy. Especially when as little as 1/2" or 3/4" is considered. The difference between two barrels of the same length will often vary more than two of different lengths.

In the handgun, sight radius does affect accuracy. Since this is usually determined by barrel/slide length, the longer usually gets the better accuracy.

But, what kind of accuracy are you talking about? One half inch groups at twenty five yards? Twelve inches at a hundred? Or face to face?

Up close and personal, accuracy is not that much of a consideration.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck

I disagree a bit - from a practical standpoint - a longer barrel helps accuracy. U get the longer sight radius, which helps a lot. 

I shoot a lot better and more consistently with barrels 4" or longer compared to 3 1/2" barreled guns. 

Now, I carry compact guns because I need the size, but I can't shoot them as well at 7 yards, and past that point, my groups really start to suck. Been that way for years.

Thatw as one reason I didn't keep the Beretta Cougar I had in the 1990s - it was a fullsize gun with a short barrel essentially (less than 4"). The USPc is the same, although after 2300 rounds, I'm getting better with it. But still not as good as a longer barrelled gun.

Now, theoretically, it shouldn't matter much in accuracy. But from a practical standpoint - guns with longer barrels tend to be more forgiving and easier to aim with.


----------



## DRAEGER

With all firearms the barrel length can make a difference, depending on many things and the differences may not be that much at times. There is tons of technical crap to explain it that I won't bore you with, but basically things that affect accuracy other then the shooter are distance to target, barrel length, ammunition, caliber, temp, wind, etc... If your going for accuracy on say 25 yards or more with a pistol, try sticking with something close or above a 5" barrel. :watching:


----------



## Bob Wright

*Barrel length vs Accuracy*

I think we are confusing accuracy with the ability to shoot.

I had an old Charter Bulldog .44 Special that I could hit paper plates with at out to one hundred yards, this with its 3" barrel. Admittedly, I had to hold and shoot as if it were a mortar, but the accuracy was there in that barrel.

And, as stated, sight radius has more effect on accuracy, evidenced by the extended sights on some Colt Government Model Target guns. The old USRA rules stated the rear sight had to be in front of the hammer, and the front sight had to be behind the muzzle, thus eliminating extended sights.

I still say barrel length, per se, has little to do with the accuracy of a gun, as opposed to muzzle crowning, vibration nodes and bedding. And such things as balance of powder burning ratio to bore capacity.

And, 1/2" to 3/4" variation will have little effect on accuracy.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mr.Lucky

*Trigger Distance?*

Thanks for the answers on barrel length.......

[_the CZ 75B seemed to be a bit too large for my finger to easily reach the trigger. I tried the CZ 75 P-01 which really fit much better. Putting one gun on top of the other I couldn't see any difference in distance between back strap and trigger, but there sure is a difference in my hand. I thought this different feeling might be caused by a difference in weight, but even the somewhat heavier SP-01 feels better in my hand that the 75_] &#8230;&#8230;

*Is there a difference in size or trigger reach comparing the 75B to the P-01 or SP-01? Or is this just my imagination? To me there sure feels like there is quite a difference.

Thanks.*


----------



## Revolver

I doubt the trigger reach of the CZ SP-01 is shorter. I think it has more to do with the way it balances in your hand. Since the SP-01 is the better fit you should go with that.


----------



## Baldy

*+1*



Revolver said:


> I doubt the trigger reach of the CZ SP-01 is shorter. I think it has more to do with the way it balances in your hand. Since the SP-01 is the better fit you should go with that.


 I agree all the way with Revolver. I can have the same make gun two of them side by side and one will feel better to me. That's the one I buy. Most of the time I'll take it out of the box and shoot good with it. You got to like a lot of things about a gun to be any good with it. Good luck with your choice.:smt1099


----------

